# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Как получить гражданство через инвестиции?

## acontinent

Все больше граждан России думает о получении гражданства других стран, как Европейских, так и прочих. Инвестирование является одним из актуальных методов получения ВНЖ для людей, у которых имеются средства.
Тем не менее, долларовым миллионером для этого быть абсолютно не обязательно. К примеру, в Турции будет достаточно купить недвижимость на 75 и даже 50 тысяч долларов. Источник тут https://penza-online.ru/ekonomika/investitsii-v-nedvizhimost-v-oae-vygoda-usloviya-pokupki 
Безусловно, это всё равно большие деньги для некоторых людей. Тем не менее более чем реальные, например, для москвичей, квартира которых порой стоит гораздо дороже. В вариантах с Португалией, Испанией либо Мальтой такие ВНЖ будет стоить дороже. А в Великобритании такая сумма исчисляется миллионами фунтов. Подобные варианты будут уместны для действительно богатых людей. В Швейцарии, которая также не желает звать к себе всех, ВНЖ могут дать за уплату специального налога в размере около 450000-1000000 франков. Платить такой налог нужно каждый год в течение 10 лет до получения гражданства.
Для состоятельных людей программа "золотых виз" на самом деле имеет массу преимуществ. Более детально об этом смотрите здесь https://mir24.tv/press_release/16358070/grazhdanstvo-kipra-po-novomu-v-immigrant-invest-rasskazali-ob-izmeneniyah-v-programme-immigracii 
Очень часто подобные государства не требуют от человека постоянно проживать на своей территории. Одновременно с этим большинство из них признаёт второе гражданство. Паспорта подобных стран высоко ценятся и открывают возможности въезда без визы в большинство государств планеты.
Однако стоит обозначить, что такие программы могут меняться или вовсе отменяться в отдельных государствах. Так что информацию надо постоянно уточнять.

----------

